# The Granddaddy of all GO Dawg threads #53! For Charlie!!!!!



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2021)

Can I get a GO DAWGS!?


----------



## elfiii (May 10, 2021)

Yes ma'am you can.

*G**O DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Fletch_W (May 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 10, 2021)

Go BO$$ Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2021)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2021)

Go Mrs. Hornet22 for starting awesome threads!


----------



## elfiii (May 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (May 12, 2021)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooo GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 12, 2021)

At the Dr's office where I'm having knee surgery done next week.
Go Dawgs at the Dr's office!


----------



## James12 (May 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs (but only for Charlie!!!)


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 12, 2021)

James12 said:


> Go Dawgs (but only for Charlie!!!)


Good enough for me!


----------



## brownceluse (May 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS. Gonna miss this old place on Millege Ave. Sad news yesterday for us Athens folk. They are closing for real this time.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 13, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 13, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (May 13, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS. Gonna miss this old place on Millege Ave. Sad news yesterday for us Athens folk. They are closing for real this time. View attachment 1080582




Did they say when it will be closed Mrs. Mandy,  I feel a road trip coming on........


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs! I had a job in Athens that kept me up town for about 6 months. They only had the drive through open the entire time. As much as I love the Varsity. If they were drive through only restaurant I don’t stop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Did they say when it will be closed Mrs. Mandy,  I feel a road trip coming on........


Not sure, but drive through or not, I'll go one last time. 


brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! I had a job in Athens that kept me up town for about 6 months. They only had the drive through open the entire time. As much as I love the Varsity. If they were drive through only restaurant I don’t stop.


Haven't been since ir was drive through only, but might just have to. That pic. I posted was the last time they said they were closing for good. This time it's FOR REAL. Said they were GON open a Varsity Jr. over at Epps Bridge parkway.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS waiting an hour for a Varsity 2 chili DAWGS, rangs, peach pie and forsted ernge.


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2021)

There was talks of a Varsity JR in Bethlehem but it never came! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> There was talks of a Varsity JR in Bethlehem but it never came! Go Dawgs!!!


Now they are saying Bethlehem or Occonee. I'm thinking Bethlehem.


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2021)

I need to road trip to Athens!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 15, 2021)

Good Saturday morning, Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2021)

GO DAWG heading to S.C. and all those Clemson South Cackalacky folks proudly wearing my RED AND BLACK. GO DAWGS attire.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (May 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just don't go woke on me!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS getting ready to thump Clempson real good.  

#SAVAGES


----------



## Rackmaster (May 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Spent the day down in Moultrie! The favorite city of the Bo$$! Go Pack for Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 19, 2021)

For all my Ga friends

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!

I really do hope they win the sec this year. I like Kirby and I'm pulling for him to get over the top.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS! and BUCKEYES!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS! and not BUCKEYES!



FIFY 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs, I need your prayers. About to jump on a plane to NYC to visit my daughter for her birthday. Uggggh! I offered to buy her a plane ticket back home and I'd give her a $1000 but, she would rather us come there. From a Bama fan to all the Dawg fans, one thing that we probably all agree on is......New Your sucks! Beat Clemson please


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2021)

Go Bama Dawgs heading to enemy territory!!!!!!

Prayers for your safe return!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 20, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Go Dawgs, I need your prayers. About to jump on a plane to NYC to visit my daughter for her birthday. Uggggh! I offered to buy her a plane ticket back home and I'd give her a $1000 but, she would rather us come there. From a Bama fan to all the Dawg fans, one thing that we probably all agree on is......New Your sucks! Beat Clemson please


Even us Midwest boys don't like NY. Good luck.


----------



## bilgerat (May 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS
























 NY Sucks.


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs in New York! Roll Tide all over Bew York with a side of Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs working night shift tonight and tomorrow!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Friday!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs thinking about not going to work!!!!!

But I will go in anyway


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Go Dawgs, I need your prayers. About to jump on a plane to NYC to visit my daughter for her birthday. Uggggh! I offered to buy her a plane ticket back home and I'd give her a $1000 but, she would rather us come there. From a Bama fan to all the Dawg fans, one thing that we probably all agree on is......New Your sucks! Beat Clemson please


Prayers sent, Have a safe trip!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 21, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> At the Dr's office where I'm having knee surgery done next week.
> Go Dawgs at the Dr's office!
> View attachment 1080505


Had my knee surgery yesterday, it was a success!
My Dr had on a UGA shirt!

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Even us Midwest boys don't like NY. Good luck.



The only people who like New York are people from New York. That's the one thing the overwhelming majority of the country agrees on. Well that and

*Go Dawgs!*

**


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (May 21, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Had my knee surgery yesterday, it was a success!
> My Dr had on a UGA shirt!
> 
> GO DAWGS


Been there. Had meniscus surgery on both knees at the same time a few years back. Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## elfiii (May 21, 2021)

Safe travels Bama. You can relax once the plane crosses back on the south side of the Mason Dixon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs from  Low Country,SC. We've gotten a ton of Go Dawgs shouted at us.


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs all over the country!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs livin large !!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs below the Gnat line!


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs below the Mason/Dixon line!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (May 23, 2021)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs riding around in the Jeep!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Jeeps!


----------



## elfiii (May 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs up here at Ft Bragg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 24, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!


John, I've got to drive to Huntsville next Tuesday. If I swing through your area, let's hook up. The border crossing at The Tennessee Commie line was so bad Waze sent me through Rome. I can catch you on the drive in that Tuesday, possibly.


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> John, I've got to drive to Huntsville next Tuesday. If I swing through your area, let's hook up. The border crossing at The Tennessee Commie line was so bad Waze sent me through Rome. I can catch you on the drive in that Tuesday, possibly.


Give me a shout!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS back in the Classic City.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (May 25, 2021)

Go Dogs took out LSU in Sec tourney 4-1. Endured from the sofa the announcers pro tigger remarks the whole game.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bilgerat (May 26, 2021)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/LnbyIm4Jaf6p7RqUQ6" width="480" height="270" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs who can't sleep!


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
It's GREAT to be a Georgia BullDAWG!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> It's GREAT to be a Georgia BullDAWG!


ALWAYS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bilgerat (May 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 29, 2021)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (May 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Any old fans remember Coach Mike? Cheer coach. Had lunch with him everyday and he ALWAYS had peanut butta on wheat brought from home. Always said a prayer before he ate. Loved him. He's pointing at me taking his pic.


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS filling the air with grill smoke thinking about that national championship we're about to win!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 30, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> GO DAWGS!!!!!View attachment 1082763


B-E-A-UTIFUL 

Proud to be a DAWG!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to get fatter and be lazy the rest of the day!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs, got the Jeep washed and getting ready to head to Townsend TN in the morning!!!! Me and the wife GON spend a day just riding around!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, got the Jeep washed and getting ready to head to Townsend TN in the morning!!!! Me and the wife GON spend a day just riding around!!!!!


Love that place!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 30, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs, got the Jeep washed and getting ready to head to Townsend TN in the morning!!!! Me and the wife GON spend a day just riding around!!!!!


If you run into Slayer up that way, tell him I said hello. 

GO SUNDAY NIGHT DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Happy Memorial Day to all those that have served and to the families!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Happy Memorial Day to all those that have served and to the families!


100%
God Bless ALL of them!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2021)

Go Memorial Day Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2021)

GO Dawgs

Celebrating Freedom and being Thankful!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs for my nephew getting ready to head to Afghanistan!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS on this beautiful Memorial Day!


----------



## brownceluse (May 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating BBQ!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs just getting HOME!!!!! 
We stopped at the Apple Valley restaurant and ate, Cades cove jeep outpost was closed, so we headed to Smoky mountain jeep outfitters and they closed at noon. So we came back to Jake's on the river.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs just getting HOME!!!!!
> We stopped at the Apple Valley restaurant and ate, Cades cove jeep outpost was closed, so we headed to Smoky mountain jeep outfitters and they closed at noon. So we came back to Jake's on the river.
> View attachment 1083119


We going back to Townsend this Fall! 
Love riding thru Cades Cove!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs adding Arik Gilbert, Tykee Smith, Brandon Tournage, & Derion Kendrick from the Portal! 

Time to WIN!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday to the best Dog ever, here's to you Charlie !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS and a Happy Heavenly birthday the THE GRANDDADDY OF ALL DAWGS! We miss ya Bo$$.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday BO$$!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday Bo$$ and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2021)

Happy Birthday Charlie! Go Dawgs for the Bo$$!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs for Bo$$ !!

Happy birthday Charlie!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2021)

GO YOU FRIDAY MORNING DAWGS! 

Ran into one of bullgator's buddies the other day. https://forum.gon.com/threads/small-gator.995079/


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 3, 2021)

Dang Dawqs let me down in softball today! Hopefully we can win out!

GO DAWGS on this rainy Friday night!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 4, 2021)

Friday morn GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 4, 2021)

Friday Eve got the staples out and GO Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs enjoying a cold beer on Friday!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs with the smoker fired up trying to beat the rain!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs because it never rained!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs handling snakes!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS wondering when Todd Grantham is going to get that contract extension and pay increase!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs handling snakes!!!!



Go Dawgs killin' 'em.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs killin' 'em.




Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs glad 3rd and Grantham is in Gator land now!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 8, 2021)

Go Midnight Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2021)

GOOOOOO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS about to go strangle a frog that keeps hollering outside his winder! That's all that sucker does. RRRR AAAA RRRRR AAAAAA RRRRRR AAAAA!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Lincoln Ne!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2021)

^^^ I hear ya! ME TOO! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 11, 2021)

How bout them DAWGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2021)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2021)

Go Monday morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs laughing at Mullen!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs! because Charlie wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs drinking a few cold Classic City brews tonight, they were awesome like Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to win it all!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS ready to win it all!


Go Dawgs we ARE !


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 18, 2021)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs out Jeepin today!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS on this overcast and breezy day! Feels great out there. Almost football weather!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 20, 2021)

@elfiii GO DAWGS posting at ALMOST the same time!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs glad to see some rain after the summer food plots just got planted.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2021)

GO DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs counting the days til deer and football season!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS all over the world.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting the Jeep ready to go to the paint shop Saturday!!!+


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting the Jeep ready to go to the paint shop Saturday!!!+
> View attachment 1087005


My suggestion on paint....


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> My suggestion on paint....
> 
> View attachment 1087132



An excellent choice.

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2021)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Always wanted an old VW Bug painted like this. With the bumpers being the face shield and with the old DAWG bones on the back.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2021)

Yes ma'am you can.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 25, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> My suggestion on paint....
> 
> View attachment 1087132



Man that's a great looking jeep. I started day dreaming and picturing a Buckeye logo on that red and how great that would look. Lol

Not trying to hijack the topic so....Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2021)

Go DAWGS in the Classic City. #1 college town AGAIN!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 25, 2021)

GO FRIDAY DAWGS counting the days till kickoff! 

Have a great weekend, brothers and sisters!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Man that's a great looking jeep. I started day dreaming and picturing a Buckeye logo on that red and how great that would look. Lol
> 
> Not trying to hijack the topic so....Go Dawgs!!!!!


Such blasphemy!!!!!!!!!

 Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2021)

Wife got her new car tag!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs representing in Alabama


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs all over this great country!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs on this cloudy Saturday doing rain dances for more rain!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky tonight! Home of the greatest Dawg fan ever! Love to see what Charlie thought about this team that’ll hit the field in a few short weeks!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 26, 2021)

Go Dogs only 10 Saturdays remain until we tee it up vs Clem.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky tonight! Home of the greatest Dawg fan ever! Love to see what Charlie thought about this team that’ll hit the field in a few short weeks!


I think he would say he had an uneasy feeling about them.........

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I think he would say he had an uneasy feeling about them.........
> 
> Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!!


I think your right. He’s be real worried about every game… Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2021)

GO SUNDAY DAWGS! WOOF! WOOF!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I think he would say he had an uneasy feeling about them.........
> 
> Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!!



This. ^


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I think he would say he had an uneasy feeling about them.........
> 
> Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!!


Yep. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs! just for Charlie Eaton. Still got that Case knife in my pocket where it belongs Charlie. It reminds me of you every day. If there is a better DGD I never met them!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! just for Charlie Eaton. Still got that Case knife in my pocket where it belongs Charlie. It reminds me of you every day. If there is a better DGD I never met them!


Not a day goes by that I don't think of Charlie!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2021)

I miss that ham. It was salty salty salty. Go Dawgs and Go Pack for a DGD!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2021)

How bout them Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
Mourning the loss of The Varsity on Milledge Ave. Part of my childhood GON.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> Mourning the loss of The Varsity on Milledge Ave. Part of my childhood GON.



Whoa! Say it ain't so!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Whoa! Say it ain't so!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



They've already started demolition.  The Classic City is dying.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They've already started demolition.  The Classic City is dying.



Yes it is and it's heartbreaking. I don't know how y'all can stand it. When Allen's out on Prince Ave. closed down years ago was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yes it is and it's heartbreaking. I don't know how y'all can stand it. When Allen's out on Prince Ave. closed down years ago was the deal breaker for me.


Yep. That too. I've got a painting of Allen's in the Bulldawg room.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. That too. I've got a painting of Allen's in the Bulldawg room.



An Allen's hamburger and a longneck Bud was Heaven on Earth.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2021)

Yep.
The old saying. If you lead a good life. Go to Sunday school and church. When you die you'll go to Athens. Don't hold true no mo.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs missing the town I was born in!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs for progress! Varsity closed down in Alpharetta too.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS! And God bless coach Richt!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS! And God bless coach Richt!


X2 
GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs lifting up a payer or three for a DGD Coach Richt!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs lifting up a payer or three for a DGD Coach Richt!!


Meeeeee too! He's a great guy and a DGD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2021)

My boss was at lunch and said he ran into Mark Richt. Said Mark spoke to him and that's all I got to say.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs Celebrating the 4th this weekend!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Independence day!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for progress! Varsity closed down in Alpharetta too.



What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on here?

Go Freedom Loving Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on here?
> 
> Go Freedom Loving Dawgs!


No clue, my
Brother lives in Dahlonega and he said the one in Dawsonville is still open. I guess the Gordy family wasn’t making any money on them locations. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs shaking their heads at the Varsity!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating Prime Rib fir supper!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for bed!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs for the Bo$$ man!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs for all the past and present DGD!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

Glory glory to Ole Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go you silver Britches!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

Dawgs will impose their will in every team they play this year! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go optimistic Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

They will run the ball when and how they want to! They will throw and catch when and how they want to! The junkyard Dawg defense will stop every team when and how they want to! The special teams will be just as dominant along with the best coaching staff in the country!! Go you hairy Dawgs!! Eat boys, eat!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Whip Clemson!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs just win baby!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Coach Mart has them boys starving! They gonna open up a can on every team they play!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hunker Down Hairy DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to the Dawgs slap every team they play around!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 6, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! Bring it on, son! Let's go!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dogs with the keyboard haters working overtime today.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs with the keyboard haters working overtime today.


Got that right.  They are all just wanna be DAWGS. Bless em. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2021)

Go DAWGS!
And this is all I have to say to all the haters that love to trash talk about GEORGIA football.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs looking forward to smacking Bama in the mouth to win the SEC championship! Then mistreatin' Clemson in the playoffs, and thumpin' TOSU for the national championship!

Dawgs going to finally get this monkey off our backs! I'm telling y'all!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2021)

Preach you Silver Britches!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs who are broke off at the stump tired and got chigger bites on their ankles from working in the woods.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooo GEORGIA BullDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 12, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs who are broke off at the stump tired and got chigger bites on their ankles from working in the woods.


Got overheated Saturday following a dozier around at my club plus got into some fire ants that lit me up.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2021)

Go over worked Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2021)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!

Can't sleep, praying a job comes up soon!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs praying John Cooper who is a DGD finds employment soon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 13, 2021)

^^^ What he said X2.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs praying John Cooper who is a DGD finds employment soon!


X2 ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Got a call a little while ago,  got an interview at Lodge Cast Iron tomorrow morning 9am. Not sure of the position but right now who cares!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs arguing with haters!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Got a call a little while ago,  got an interview at Lodge Cast Iron tomorrow morning 9am. Not sure of the position but right now who cares!!


Sic em! 
GO DAWGS for now and forever!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sic em!
> GO DAWGS for now and forever!



Go Dawgs,  took a plant tour now waiting on the interview!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs,  took a plant tour now waiting on the interview!!!


What location? I know a guy that works at the new one in N.C. He worked in Commerce and was moved to N.C.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2021)

Raise em up RIGHT! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs on WW Wednesday!!!  

Happy Birthday Bo$$!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What location? I know a guy that works at the new one in N.C. He worked in Commerce and was moved to N.C.


South Pittsburgh,  the main plant and foundry. 

I was told i am pretty much over qualified for the job they called me about!! Why they didn't look at or read my resume before calling I don't know. 

Have another interview in Chattanooga tomorrow with a tanker trailer shop, more in line with my experience. Will update as I know more!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 14, 2021)

Best of luck, @John Cooper !

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs at River Falls at the Gorge


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs starting a new job and career Monday!!!!!  

I have always been in some type of maintenance, be it trucking, farming etc.

No I get to do industrial maintenance!!!!!

I figured it was time for a change, and this company likes me ........


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2021)

Congrats John! Go Dawgs for new beginnings!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 15, 2021)

Congrats, brother! And best of luck!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs starting a new job and career Monday!!!!!
> 
> I have always been in some type of maintenance, be it trucking, farming e
> 
> ...


Congrats! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs starting a new job and career Monday!!!!!
> 
> I have always been in some type of maintenance, be it trucking, farming etc.
> 
> ...


GO DAWGS getting er done! Congrats!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs happy for John Cooper!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to church!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready to head to church!!!!!


Go Dawgs taking up serpents in the church house!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 18, 2021)

Back in the day of tear off jerseys were in, my Diddy would take me to the colliseum were the team went after the game. Got a jersey way before Hersheal Walker. Go Dawgs.How lucky was #34.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for the first day on the new job!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs starting a new job!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 19, 2021)

For all you pup fans
GO DAWGS!!!!!
I hope this is the year they win the Sec!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs gettin' props from Snook. Best of luck to your bucks this year!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 19, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> For all you pup fans
> GO DAWGS!!!!!
> I hope this is the year they win the Sec!!!!!





elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs gettin' props from Snook. Best of luck to your bucks this year!


Snook if y'all start doing bad we will try to send tOSU another QB! 



Good luck and have a great season!!

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2021)

GO DIGGITY DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 19, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Snook if y'all start doing bad we will try to send tOSU another QB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he's anything like the last one osu would sure take him!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs we coming for ya Bama!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS just waiting to stomp Clemson!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2021)

Go optimistic Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS close enough for an avatar change.
This the season!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 22, 2021)

Go Dogs who have a grown man seasoned QB at the helm to start this season.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2021)

GO DAWGS fired up for the upcoming season!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 22, 2021)

Go dawgs every day but October 9 ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs every day but October 9 ?


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 23, 2021)

*G**O DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs continuing RBU!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs every day but October 9 ?


When you meet the GEORGIA BULLDAWGS you're gonna feel the Bulldawg BITE. 
HUNKER DOWN DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs knocking down OT first week on the job!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs making that $$!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs gonna get a big first paycheck at their new job.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to handle snakes this Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking up serpents, drinking poison and playing with fire.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs taking up serpents, drinking poison and playing with fire.


Go Dawgs having a spirit filled service!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs thinking about moving to West Virginia where snake handling in church is still
Legal.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs thinking about moving to West Virginia where snake handling in church is still
> Legal.


I think it's the last hold out Jeff, may still be in KY, not sure!!!!! 

Let religious freedom ring Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I think it's the last hold out Jeff, may still be in KY, not sure!!!!!
> 
> Let religious freedom ring Dawgs!!!!


West Virginia is the only state left we can we worship freely without persecution. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2021)

Not watching the Olympics this year, but saw on the news UGA men's swim team won the gold. GO DAWGS and GO Coach Bauerle.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 26, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not watching the Olympics this year, but saw on the news UGA men's swim team won the gold. GO DAWGS and GO Coach Bauerle.



Same here. Go Dawgs swim team bringing glory, glory to old Georgia!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2021)

Go Winning Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 26, 2021)

GO 
D
a
w
g
s


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS not wanting to add Oklahoma and Texas! We don't need them! They NEED us!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for kickoff!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs gonna be respectful & humble when we win it ALL!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS with windows open listening to the relaxing sound of rain! ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's a bonus. GO DAWGS ready to punch Bama in the mouth and knock out that last half tooth!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS knowing it's getting close. 
Friend that work in the Athletic Dept. got his new duds for this season. Shoes and all.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs saying a prayer for Coach Richt. This am on 680 former Dog QB Hudson Mason told a story about coach Richt publicly fussing at someone on the team in front of the team. Next morning they board the team bus and CMR spends 5 or more minutes apologizing for his actions. He's on a different level of good than most!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 29, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dawgs saying a prayer for Coach Richt. This am on 680 former Dog QB Hudson Mason told a story about coach Richt publicly fussing at someone on the team in front of the team. Next morning they board the team bus and CMR spends 5 or more minutes apologizing for his actions. He's on a different level of good than most!


Always liked Coach Richt, his heart was always  in a good place! ?????


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS with concerns about how fast college football is changing. Way too fast for my liking! Looks like it's a done deal to allow OU and UT in the conference.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Always liked Coach Richt, his heart was always  in a good place! ?????


He's a good man. You made me remember I had this in the Bulldawg room.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's a good man. You made me remember I had this in the Bulldawg room. View attachment 1094166


Mandy you have some if the best memorabilia of any one I know!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Mandy you have some if the best memorabilia of any one I know!!!!


I just post the good part of the Bulldawg room. There's much more, it's just not oganized. We need to get on that. GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just post the good part of the Bulldawg room. There's much more, it's just not oganized. We need to get on that. GO DAWGS


Go Dawgs organizing their Dawg cave!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Snoopy's a DGD.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 30, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just post the good part of the Bulldawg room. There's much more, it's just not oganized. We need to get on that. GO DAWGS



We need a panoramic pic when it's done! 

Go Dawgs! TX and OK suck!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We need a panoramic pic when it's done!
> 
> Go Dawgs! TX and OK suck!


Don't hold your breath. Half of the stuff that was in the camper we sold is in there.  Glad we sold most of the kitchen stuff in it with the camper.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2021)

I just had to watch the swimming at the Olympics. More memorabilia from the BullDAWG room. GO USA!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS pouring sweat outside today! Good Lawd, it's hot!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs laughing at the other fans the Dawgs are living in their minds rent free!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs owning butt hurt Gators, Barners and the rest of them!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS putting an end to them 1980 posts this year! Dawgs on top!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs after a good church service! Those rattlers were loud today!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs after a good church service! Those rattlers were loud today!


Go snake handling Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs glad I didn’t get bit!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1095082


And THAT'S the truth. GO DAWGS! Getting FIRED UP!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs not handling no snakes no how no way.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## jdgator (Aug 4, 2021)

Go dawgs! 

I don’t even cheer for Georgia but I feel like I needed to add that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2021)

Been awhile . .  Pffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs pushin' Gator fans off the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS killing deer over corn pops and candy corn!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS for our great Dawg brother in the sky, Mr. Charlie!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to smack Clemson in the mouth!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs having reservations about the Clempson game.....


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 5, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs having reservations about the Clempson game.....


No doubt we barely got by a pretty good Cinci team a few months back..


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m going to make a bold prediction about this season. We win it all! I will show zero mercy to opposing fans. None! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I’m going to make a bold prediction about this season. We win it all! I will show zero mercy to opposing fans. None! Go Dawgs!!!


I am more like Charlie, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that. Sometimes you have to take the bull by the horns. Go Dawgs stepping on the throats of any team they play!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS keeping the faith! 
Win it all or none, I'll still bleed RED and BLACK when I die.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS keeping the faith!
> Win it all or none, I'll still bleed RED and BLACK when I die.


Go Dawgs Mandy, been a Dawg fan almost as long as you have.......


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I’m going to make a bold prediction about this season. We win it all! I will show zero mercy to opposing fans. None! Go Dawgs!!!





I know, I'll leave.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I know, I'll leave.View attachment 1096024


Oh stop it. Your not like the other fans. We have to stay in good graces with you so we can go catch Goliath Grouper and kill Booners in Ohio. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Oh stop it. Your not like the other fans. We have to stay in good graces with you so we can go catch Goliath Grouper and kill Booners in Ohio. Go Dawgs!!


Ok your right, go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 5, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs Mandy, been a Dawg fan almost as long as you have.......


For me sometime in late 60’s I was hooked.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> For me sometime in late 60’s I was hooked.


For me since the day I was born in the old Saint Mary's hospital in 63!!!! My family wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 6, 2021)

It was September 11, 1976 when I was introduced to Georgia Bulldog football. A friend invited me to the UGA vs. California game. Dawgs win 36-24. Steve Bartkowski was Cal's QB who ended up playing for the Falcons. I was 12 and remember all the pretty girls and watching the party on the RR tracks. Good ole days!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> For me since the day I was born in the old Saint Mary's hospital in 63!!!! My family wouldn't have it any other way!!!


Same hospital in 60. Can't remember how old I was when my Diddi took me to my first game, but I can remember he would carry me if I got tired. The stadium was more like the high school football fields now days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2021)

We would walk from the house to the stadium.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2021)

My 1st words were Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> My 1st words were Go Dawgs!


I knew I like you. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 6, 2021)

Go dawgs!!! Can't forget about my man BO$$


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2021)

God Dawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> God Dawgs



I'm guessing that's a typo?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm guessing that's a typo?


Yes but could be prophetic…. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> GO DAWGS!!!
> 
> View attachment 1096301


Speaking of cups. Got H22 a new 24 oz. Tervis for when he's in the pool so this cabana girl won't have to run inside for refills every 5 minutes. Go DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!, before the window gets smaller!?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 8, 2021)

2018 Rose Bowl game on SEC right now.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2021)

Sunday morning church day Go Dawgs!!!!!

Bout time to go take up the serpents!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting this one out! Test said I have the Covid. Don’t want to try the faith of saints!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping the celuse kicks the 'Ronas quick!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hoping the celuse kicks the 'Ronas quick!



Go Dawgs showing the Rona the door!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs showing the Rona the door!



Beat it like it's the Vols!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs sitting this one out! Test said I have the Covid. Don’t want to try the faith of saints!!!


Prayers for ya brother!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Prayers for ya brother!!!!!


In haven’t really been sick. Headache is about all I’ve had. If I’ve got it at all. I don’t have much faith in those test with all the money these docs get it.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Prayers for ya brother!!!!!


X2 
Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 8, 2021)

2021 the year of the DAWGS!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to catch the tiger by the tail, and whoop him up real good!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS bullying old Auburn fans on the internet!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2021)

Go you hairy DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2021)

Go Dawqs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 12, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2021)

Go DAWGS ready for some Football Saturdays.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs stacking commitments like cord wood!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 13, 2021)

22 DAYS!!!  GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to win it all!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2021)

Go DAWGS! Had to get H22 a new "vacation" shirt. This one was calling his name.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to curb stomp Clemscum!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs on fine Saturday!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs spent too much time in the hot sun this week and are holed up in the air conditioning until the cows come home down funky funky Broadway.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS wondering what all these "personal issues" are the Dawgs are suddenly dealing with!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping all the distractions are out of the way!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2021)

Just Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 14, 2021)

Yep, GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2021)

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for kickoff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS beyond ready for kickoff. Went to Add Drugs for lunch yesterday. I do believe every single person sitting at the soad fountain had on RED and BLACK. GO DAWGS! College student have taken ova Athens town.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs representing in Alabama on the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dagws!


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2021)

Go GEORGIA Bulldawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs - 19 more days!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Charlotte NC!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2021)

Got a good story for all my DAWG people.
I was telling H22 about a guy on this forum. Big Auburn fan. Moved his daughter to Athens last week for schooling at UGA. H22 looked at me matter of factly and said, Some chillen rise above their raising.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a good story for all my DAWG people.
> I was telling H22 about a guy on this forum. Big Auburn fan. Moved his daughter to Athens last week for schooling at UGA. H22 looked at me mater of factly and said, Some chillen rise above their raising.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS getting plenty of rain and needing a boat to go check the mail! My deer woods gonna have plenty of water.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 17, 2021)

go DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs on fine rainy day!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs *NOT *going to be turning dirt this week. I'd bury my tractor up to it's axles.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs celebrating 19 year anniversary today!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 17, 2021)

Go DAWGS who ain’t been by in a while! Hope everyone down south scathed through the storms.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! 30 minutes till going home time!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 18, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2021)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs, 2 minutes till clock in time!!!!


----------



## chadair (Aug 18, 2021)

Go Gators!!! ???


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2021)

Look what the Dawg drug in!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2021)

D


chadair said:


> Go Gators!!! ???


Go Dawgs!!!!! Long time no see!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking up the serpents!!!!View attachment 1099077View attachment 1099077


brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


Go Dawgs taking up the serpents


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2021)

@John Cooper thats my kind of chruchin!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> @John Cooper thats my kind of chruchin!!! Go Dawgs!


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2021)

I ain't going to no church with snakes! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to lay the smack down on Clemson!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 21, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs taking up the serpents!!!!View attachment 1099077View attachment 1099077
> 
> Go Dawgs taking up the serpents
> View attachment 1099078View attachment 1099111



DAWGs praying their injury rate goes down.
Good morning you DAWGs.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 21, 2021)

Tiger Beatdown in 2 weeks!? Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## cramer (Aug 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 21, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> GO DAWGS!!!!
> View attachment 1099292


Go Dawgs!!!!

I want one, where did you get it?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2021)

chadair said:


> Go Gators!!! ???



Holy Wah and I wasn't here to witness it!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs taking up the serpents!!!!View attachment 1099077View attachment 1099077
> 
> Go Dawgs taking up the serpents
> View attachment 1099078View attachment 1099111



Jeff looks kind of scared in that second picture. Reckon he's a closet Auburn fan?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 21, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> I want one, where did you get it?


GO DAWGS!!

Bought it at the Moonshine festival in Dawsonville several years ago. Could probably find one or something similar at any festival, those folks usually travel. If I come across another one, I'll pick it up for you.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> GO DAWGS!!
> 
> Bought it at the Moonshine festival in Dawsonville several years ago. Could probably find one or something similar at any festival, those folks usually travel. If I come across another one, I'll pick it up for you.


Please do, the wife fell in love with it!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 21, 2021)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Jeff looks kind of scared in that second picture. Reckon he's a closet Auburn fan?


I am skeered! But as the Bo$$ would’ve said about his birthday I ain’t none no Auburn fan! Y’all all missed Saban in the second picture. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I am skeered! But as the Bo$$ would’ve said about his birthday I ain’t none no Auburn fan! Y’all all missed Saban in the second picture. Go Dawgs!!


Amen!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2021)

Go you late Saturday night Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 22, 2021)

GO YOU EARLY SUNDAY MORNING DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2021)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs ehhrbodi!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Sure hope Kirby can have them boys ready for the opening day!!!!! 

Lord I hate first game jitters


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2021)

Praise the lord and Go Dawgs! Jesus is still a big deal in the Celuse house!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Praise the lord and Go Dawgs! Jesus is still a big deal in the Celuse house!


Amen and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 22, 2021)

Sunday GO DAWGS!!! Less than 2 weeks!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for kickoff!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 23, 2021)

Good morning!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 24, 2021)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Dumbo Swiney and Clempson bout to run into a juggernaut. Dawgs put ‘em away by mid 3rd Qtr. Dawg fans start chanting SEC,SEC,SEC, as Clempson fans begin pouring out of the stadium with their heads hanging.

37-24 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! Dumbo Swiney and Clempson bout to run into a juggernaut. Dawgs put ‘em away by mid 3rd Qtr. Dawg fans start chanting SEC,SEC,SEC, as Clempson fans begin pouring out of the stadium with their heads hanging.
> 
> 37-24 Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


Dawgs by 17 ALWAYS! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Like Charlie always said, this game has me nervous!!!! I hope yall are right!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2021)

Go DAWGS! Once again I will be in S.C. for the game. I WILL be sporting my beautiful RED and BLACK  proudly. Lot of those ugly orange cat prints over there.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 25, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS! Once again I will be in S.C. for the game. I WILL be sporting my beautiful RED and BLACK  proudly. Lot of those ugly orange cat prints over there.


Stay Safe & GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2021)

Sound like Herschel gonna run for Senate.
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Getting mighty close to letting them big DAWGS eat!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Getting mighty close to letting them big DAWGS eat!


Let the BIG DAWGS EAT


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs camping in Townsend TN.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs camping in Townsend TN. View attachment 1100432View attachment 1100432


Love that place!

 Go Dawgs in Tennessee!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to smack Clemson in the mouth! Hard! King Kirby and his Dawgs are gonna eat some tiger soon. Eat big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Pigeon Forge!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs not getting a warm fuzzy about the Clemson game. Daniels had a bad practice and we're still missing key players that we need.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs not getting a warm fuzzy about the Clemson game. Daniels had a bad practice and we're still missing key players that we need.


Have faith in King Kirby! Dawgs haven’t been recruiting chumps these last few years, so we’ll just plug in another 4 or 5 star for those missing. Seriously, we’re going to be just fine, grasshopper.

Go Dawgs feeling great about the season opener!

37-24 Daaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs with brother @brownceluse  and @Silver Britches  teaching @elfiii   .......POSITIVITY!


DAWGS BY 17


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs with brother @brownceluse  and @Silver Britches  teaching @elfiii   .......POSITIVITY!
> 
> 
> DAWGS BY 17


Preach, brother Rack! PREACH!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs who feel like elfiii!!!! I am not feeling the vibes right now for the game, I will still yell Go Dawgs no matter what the outcome!!!!

By the way, just got done eating at the Apple Valley Cafe just as you come into Townsend.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs who feel like elfiii!!!! I am not feeling the vibes right now for the game, I will still yell Go Dawgs no matter what the outcome!!!!
> 
> By the way, just got done eating at the Apple Valley Cafe just as you come into Townsend.
> View attachment 1100605View attachment 1100606


Good gracious! Looks good, man!

GO DAWGS on full bellies!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2021)

Man, I can't wait! Been building a little bar for next weekend  still got work to do but gettin there

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Man, I can't wait! Been building a little bar for next weekend  still got work to do but gettin there
> View attachment 1100642
> GO DAWGS!


Looks like a good start!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Man, I can't wait! Been building a little bar for next weekend  still got work to do but gettin there
> View attachment 1100642
> GO DAWGS!


Pretty cool! I've actually been considering building myself a new large computer desk. Post up the finished product, man. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs who feel like elfiii!!!! I am not feeling the vibes right now for the game, I will still yell Go Dawgs no matter what the outcome!!!!
> 
> By the way, just got done eating at the Apple Valley Cafe just as you come into Townsend.
> View attachment 1100605View attachment 1100606


John you up
In Pigeon Firge for the Jeep rally? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2021)

Seven days.....GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> John you up
> In Pigeon Firge for the Jeep rally? Go Dawgs!


Yes sir!!!!! Talk to me, you up here to?

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2021)

Well we are in Townsend but heading to Pigeon Forge today!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir!!!!! Talk to me, you up here to?
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


Yeah we are staying just west of town. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah we are staying just west of town. Go Dawgs!!


You got a jeep??


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2021)

No Jeep brother just up here watching the wife n Kids spend money. But having a good time! Go Dawgs up here in East Tn!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2021)

Yep,  this was breakfast at the Red Rooster pancake house this morning!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating good!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2021)

Go you Saturday night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 29, 2021)

Game Week! Go Dawgs! Now I want fried bologna!?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for some Football!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2021)

Go dawgs I was forced to watch B1G yesterday ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 29, 2021)

GAME WEEK!!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs with brother @brownceluse  and @Silver Britches  teaching @elfiii   .......POSITIVITY!
> 
> 
> DAWGS BY 17



I’m a Dooley era Dawg. We gotta stay close so we get a chance to win at the end with a field goal with 10 seconds left on the clock.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs back home from the Jeep Invasion!!!!!

Speaking of food!!!!! Man I ate way to much!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2021)

It was definitely a Jeep invasion! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Jeeping Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs living the jeep life & eating to much!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs living the jeep life & eating to much!


Amen and Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2021)

GO DAWGS ready to start this national title run next Saturday!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS ready to start this national title run next Saturday!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 29, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1101235
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101236


Not sure if that Dawg is excited, or on crack!  Just win, baby!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs less than a week away form kickoff!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs not really wanting to go back to work tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs…..


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2021)

Game week!!! SIC EM DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs watching King Kirby loading up with top recruits.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2021)

Go Tuesday Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs whipping Clemp some or bust!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Still don't have the warm fuzzies about this game!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Still don't have the warm fuzzies about this game!!!!!!!


Same.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 31, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Still don't have the warm fuzzies about this game!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same.



X3

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Packing my GEORGIA spirit wear on the way to South Cackalacky.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! Packing my GEORGIA spirit wear on the way to South Cackalacky.


Go Dawgs heading out to Cackalacky for the game!!!!!! Mrsh2too you keep em straight over there, don't get in no fights and just remember ifn you get throwed in jail @elfiii  is just a phone call away!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs heading out to Cackalacky for the game!!!!!! Mrsh2too you keep em straight over there, don't get in no fights and just remember ifn you get throwed in jail @elfiii  is just a phone call away!!!!!!


Not going to the game, but will be on an island slap full of Clemson paw flags. Good thing about it is everybody's happy at the beach.  I did get a groan from ONE fella that walked beside me while I was sporting my UGA shirt proudly.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not going to the game, but will be on an island slap full of Clemson paw flags. Good thing about it is everybody's happy at the beach.  I did get a groan from ONE fella that walked beside me while I was sporting my UGA shirt proudly.


Love it you keep representing the G !!!!!!!! Also just for piece of mind,  keep elfiii's number close at hand, he could possibly skydive in to the rescue!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Love it you keep representing the G !!!!!!!! Also just for piece of mind,  keep elfiii's number close at hand, he could possibly skydive in to the rescue!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Aint nothin finer in the land.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Love it you keep representing the G !!!!!!!! Also just for piece of mind,  keep elfiii's number close at hand, he could possibly skydive in to the rescue!!!!!!



I don't skydive anymore but I'm still in the bidness of promoting insurrections.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I don't skydive anymore but I'm still in the bidness of promoting insurrections.


Ain't nothing wrong with a little insurrection now and then!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 1, 2021)

Dawgs by 10 in 3 days!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 1, 2021)

Dawgs got this no matter what they say.
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 1, 2021)

Go dawgs for the guy in the cam Newton thread who's bragging about graduating from Alabama!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 1, 2021)

Got to share with Dawg forum friends. Did I say Dawg and friends in the same sentence, what am I thinking. News on the weekend for both of us.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping to kick the season off on a high note!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just win baby!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2021)

What day is travel day for the team? Go Dawgs in 2 more days!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 2, 2021)

Let's get a couple more to close this one out..... Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs and good morning!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs my brothers and sistas!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs! It's getting closer!?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixing to close out #53 for Charlie.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs closing this one out for our Dawg brother Charlie! It's not the same without him, but we carry on for him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Beat those tigers and keep on winning!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 2, 2021)

Go dawgs couple more to go, let's get it done today!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs for Charlie, looking down from above!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping Kirby has the boys fired up and brings their A game!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs fired up and ready to go!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs just win by 1 or 10 just win!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to work!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Just a few more Go Dawgs and this on is done!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs wishing I had a good feeling about this game!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting tested right out the gate!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs shutting down threads! 

Serving up #54


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2021)

Get er done, Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Sic Em¡¡


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------

